# Solved: Administrative Privileges



## cmvu

Hi! It's cmvu again.

I have a new problem this time. The problem is that when I tried to install Vodafone Mobile Connect on my pc I get this error message :

"Administrative privileges are required in order to install Vodafone Mobile Connect on Windows 2000 SP4 or on Windows XP SP2. The installer will now exit."

The problems is I am logged in as administrator. I also created a new user with administrative privileges & used this new account to install but also have the same error message.

I installed another software called windows washer and is able to do it.

By the way, I am using Windows XP Home Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 1


----------



## -Fabez-

Try upgrading to Service Back 2 as installer quotes, "Administrative privileges are required in order to install Vodafone Mobile Connect on Windows 2000 SP4 or on Windows XP SP2. The installer will now exit."


----------



## cmvu

I tried to install service pack 2 but got this error message :

AN INTERNAL ERROR OCCURRED.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Since you're running a very out-of-date Windows installation, chances are high that there's some type of malware infection on the computer. You need to post the required information in the Malware forum here and have someone check your system before you try to install a service pack. 

You should also back up your data since the process of cleaning and updating your computer does carry risk.


----------



## cmvu

I think I'll just reinstall & finished with it. Thanks & I'll keep you guys posted.

Regards


----------



## cmvu

Hey guys, 

Just to inform, I closed all applications, installed Service Pack 3, reinstalled AVG & Adaware, scanned & deleted some trojans & everything is ok now.

Thanks & regards

cmvu


----------

